# Kayak transportation with a car?



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

So I really want to get a kayak but one problem... I have a car. Is there a safe/ easy way to transport a yak with a car? Or do I need a truck. My car is a 96 bonneville so its a fairly large car. Can I just strap it to the roof somehow? Or would I have to get a hitch and a trailer? Pulling a trailer would be no problem as I've got a strong engine/ good transmission, but not sure if I want a big ugly ball hitch on the back of my car... any help/ input would be appreciated. I'm looking to get a smaller yak, maybe 10 - 12 feet if that helps any

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

A lot of people haul their kayaks with a car. There are a bunch of different options as far as racks and foam mounts. Most places that sell kayaks will sell some type of mount.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I figured as much but wanted to double check. Any good kayak stores in, or near, kettering/dayton.... I thought I remember reading somewhere that there's one in/ near miamisburg? I know there's a place in colombus but don't wanna drive an hour if I don't have to.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I bought my kayak at Outdoor Source in Columbus only because it was on sale. They really didnt have much of a selection at all. The place in Miamisburg is called Whitewater Warehouse I believe and from what Ive read online is more of kayak specific store. Was planning to go there to get a kayak before I saw the sale at Outdoor Source and they were both the same distance away.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was in your position and found for very little $$ you can strap a yak to the roof of your car. I just bought one of the larger diameter swimming pool noodles and cut it so I had 2 pieces long enough to go across the width of my yak. You set the yak on the noodles on top the car then you run 2 straps around the yak ,one through the front door and one through the rear door. Strap them tight enough so if you push the yak from the side it moves the whole car not just the yak. Then you need either a rope or strap going to the front and one to the back but you don't want to tighten these down to tight or they will warp the yak. I did this and my yak didn't move an inch going 65 mph down the freeway


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought my yak from D&D down in Cinci and got a very good deal on it


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

robertj298 said:


> I was in your position and found for very little $$ you can strap a yak to the roof of your car. I just bought one of the larger diameter swimming pool noodles and cut it so I had 2 pieces long enough to go across the width of my yak.


zachxbass,
robertj298 has the right idea. Those foam rubber kayak roof kits are $25+ and don't work any better than the noodle idea...same princple.

Pick up a set of rachet straps and you're in business. Don't get too carried away with tightening them too much...especially when it's real hot out.

I carried these 2 Old Town Vapor 10XT kayaks with this very set up, on my Honda Civic. They rode just fine, at 65 mph down the highway.  Be sure to add a piece of noodle to the rachet straps, where they touch your vehicle, as this will prevent the vibration of the strap from maring the paint. Also, at a twist or two to the strap, as this will help stop it from vibrating too. 










Bowhunter57


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 12 foot kayak and a Honda accord. My back seat folds down and it fits perfect. Bungy strap the trunk down and off I go. 10 min load and unload time total. Awesomeness!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Search it on youtube, there are a lot of easy inexpensive ways to get it done. Look for furniture grade PVC and make your own rollers.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

'96 Bonneville....can't you just toss the yak in the trunk?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Definitely could with a 69 Bonneville!


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

just strap it to the top with a piece of carpet and the foam blocks. it it's a four door open the doors and run ya 2 ratchet straps around it with buckles inside. will ride like a dream. if it sticks over the car it has to be flagged on the back for sure, but wouldn't hurt on the front. Also it cannot obstruct the view of the driver or appear unsafe. I haul a 17 ft alumni craft canoe that I haul around on a then deville and now a Seville so I have done this. And all this has been checked with the state patrol when I did it. have fun


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Crossways sticking out the back windows works best.

Foam blocks will scratch the paint if you care a lot about the car.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken G said:


> Crossways sticking out the back windows works best.
> 
> Foam blocks will scratch the paint if you care a lot about the car.


I don't believe I've ever seen that before.lol I'd like to see a 12 ft. Kayak crossways sticking out someones back window


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

zachxbass said:


> So I really want to get a kayak but one problem... I have a car. Is there a safe/ easy way to transport a yak with a car? Or do I need a truck. My car is a 96 bonneville so its a fairly large car. Can I just strap it to the roof somehow? Or would I have to get a hitch and a trailer? Pulling a trailer would be no problem as I've got a strong engine/ good transmission, but not sure if I want a big ugly ball hitch on the back of my car... any help/ input would be appreciated. I'm looking to get a smaller yak, maybe 10 - 12 feet if that helps any
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The possibilities are endless. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

great miami outfitters is just South of Dayton, they have everything you need.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> '96 Bonneville....can't you just toss the yak in the trunk?


Just about ;-) ill bet a bungee holding the yak under theback bummber, and a few holding the trunk shut wold work for a 12' or less.

Thanks for the tips everyone. I think I can handle it. Sounds easy. 

Just need to buy foam/ foam noodles" or similar. Then some 2 or more ratchet straps. A few bungees. Then I should be in business. So.... my too buy list;

2 or 3 ratchet straps
A few long bungees
Some foam noodles or similar
A kayak
Life vest (I'm a terrible swimmer)
A paddle
Kayak registration
Then eventually some custom accessories...

Anything else I'm forget/ overlooking?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Snag some type of hunting seat pad . Stock seats are good , but almost all need at least one more layer of padding.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Snag some type of hunting seat pad . Stock seats are good , but almost all need at least one more layer of padding.


I will keep that in mind... thanks. I think ill go to GMR Outfitters next week to get some ideas for when I have the $

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

